# EDC pocket knife



## Abolt (Mar 11, 2011)

I am going to break down, and get a higher end pocket knife for EDC. 
I'll use it on everything from small game in the field, to opening boxes in the office. Considering Mini-RSK MK1.

What knife is a "don't leave home without it" pocket knife?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I like CRKT m16'S. A tough utilitarian knife for a fair price.
CRKT Point guard, nice and light.
Kershaw Ken Onion Chive.

I don't use my EDC in the field after some flesh got caught up in the mechanism of one and my pocket smelled like death..........


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Benchmade 9051BK Auto. Best knife Ive ever owned.


----------



## Abolt (Mar 11, 2011)

ESOX said:


> I don't use my EDC in the field after some flesh got caught up in the mechanism of one and my pocket smelled like death..........


Never thought of that. I have a cheapo primos that I am replacing. I was always cleaning bird "matter" off of.

I like those Kershaw's to Chives, Scalops. The rainbow colors are very cool.

Also like the Spyderco Delica4.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Abolt said:


> Never thought of that. I have a cheapo primos that I am replacing. I was always cleaning bird "matter" off of.
> 
> I like those Kershaw's to Chives, Scalops. The rainbow colors are very cool.
> 
> Also like the Spyderco Delica4.


The Kershaw's are great knives as well, hold an edge great. Carried a Kershaw spring assist for years before I got my Benchmade.


----------



## slowjeep (Jan 29, 2012)

I have carried a pocket knife since boy scouts. Some were great knives, some were bought just because they looked cool. A few years ago I decided to upgrade from the OldTimer to a knife that clipped into my pocket. After trying out a few cheaper knives, I bought the *Benchmade 915S*. Its worth every penny I paid for it. It has a different blade design that is rounded instead of pointed. I have yet to draw blood on myself with this knife. There have been a few "oh crap!" moments where I was sure I severed a finger, but the blade just rolls underneath your hand.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I want a benchmade 470 Emissary but right now I have two CRKT m16's. One is a 12z with a tanto blade and half serrated blade and the other is a slightly smaller 10z with the same style blade. They open in an instant, very fast and easy to deploy. For not a lot of coin, they are a durable edc defensive and utility knife. I've owned the larger one for a number of years (8 or 9) and while it shows its age, it is in flawless working condition. Not bad for a knife that is carried and used daily.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> I want a benchmade 470 Emissary but right now I have two CRKT m16's. One is a 12z with a tanto blade and half serrated blade and the other is a slightly smaller 10z with the same style blade. They open in an instant, very fast and easy to deploy. For not a lot of coin, they are a durable edc defensive and utility knife. I've owned the larger one for a number of years (8 or 9) and while it shows its age, it is in flawless working condition. Not bad for a knife that is carried and used daily.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Have you had issues with rust on your CRKT? I bought one during my deployment, it was a large folder but the stainless blade rusted badly only on one side. I was unimpressed and I gave it away.


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

I carry a Spyderco Native with CPM 440V and use it for everything even field dressing a deer this year (forgot to put my other knife in my pack).


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> Have you had issues with rust on your CRKT?


I haven't, and I carried mine working outdoors 5 1/2 days a week for years.


----------



## Abolt (Mar 11, 2011)

DTrain said:


> I carry a Spyderco Native with CPM 440V and use it for everything even field dressing a deer this year (forgot to put my other knife in my pack).


Sounds like something I would do too. I would like something up to the challenge if that happened. 

The blade has to be under 3" and not mechanically assisted to carry around town thought correct? That would be tough on a deer!


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=20

I am not an expert on knife laws. Blade length is just a hair over 3" and it is not mechanically assisted. Actually I have used it on several deer (used to be my only "good knife") and never had a problem. I have a little saw that I use to split the pelvis/sternum.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

kozal01 said:


> Have you had issues with rust on your CRKT? I bought one during my deployment, it was a large folder but the stainless blade rusted badly only on one side. I was unimpressed and I gave it away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


My blade has not rusted at all, but the tang inside the scales has some surface rust. I have yet to take the scales off and give it a cleaning. Mind you it has been in wet, muddy and everything in between and I have not done one ounce of maintenance to her. She looks abused but functions just fine. The lock does stick a bit but nothing a little oil and love wouldn't fix. For the money I paid, she doesn't owe me a thing really. It is not a $100 Benchmade by any stretch but I paid $30 for it at one of the Michigan deer shows away back.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Swamp Monster said:


> For the money I paid, she doesn't owe me a thing really. It is not a $100 Benchmade by any stretch but I paid $30 for it at one of the Michigan deer shows away back.


Yep, those CRKT M16's are one heck of a value. Not a show off at the BBQ knife, just a very solid everyday use tool.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> My blade has not rusted at all, but the tang inside the scales has some surface rust. I have yet to take the scales off and give it a cleaning. Mind you it has been in wet, muddy and everything in between and I have not done one ounce of maintenance to her. She looks abused but functions just fine. The lock does stick a bit but nothing a little oil and love wouldn't fix. For the money I paid, she doesn't owe me a thing really. It is not a $100 Benchmade by any stretch but I paid $30 for it at one of the Michigan deer shows away back.


That's good, I must have just got a lemon. I was turned off to the brand after that. 

I know people think its silly to spend $200 on a pocket knife like my Benchmade but I literally use it every day so it's earned it's keep in my pocket. The auto feature has been really handy.


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

kozal01 said:


> That's good, I must have just got a lemon. I was turned off to the brand after that.
> 
> I know people think its silly to spend $200 on a pocket knife like my Benchmade but I literally use it every day so it's earned it's keep in my pocket. The auto feature has been really handy.
> 
> ...



I don't think it is silly, good knives are worth the price. At some point I will spend that money too. I like the 470 but too many other things higher on the priority list at the moment but one day....

Like Esox said, this CRKT is not a fancy knife built with high end material but it has served me very well. If I lost it tomorrow I would replace it with another without reservation. Locally they sell for $39.99 so it is still pretty inexpensive.

Actually, Cabelas has the same knife in the M21 series on sale right now. It's just a bigger version...too big for my edc needs. But, wouldn't mind having it to toss in a bug out bag.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> I don't think it is silly, good knives are worth the price. At some point I will spend that money too. I like the 470 but too many other things higher on the priority list at the moment but one day....
> 
> Like Esox said, this CRKT is not a fancy knife built with high end material but it has served me very well. If I lost it tomorrow I would replace it with another without reservation. Locally they sell for $39.99 so it is still pretty inexpensive.
> 
> Actually, Cabelas has the same knife in the M21 series on sale right now. It's just a bigger version...too big for my edc needs. But, wouldn't mind having it to toss in a bug out bag.


Its nice when you find a tool that just works, especially if its cheap. My Kershaw was that way and I would still be carrying it if I hadnt gotten my Benchmade. I had wanted a Benchmade for years.


----------



## Abolt (Mar 11, 2011)

DTrain said:


> http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=20
> 
> I am not an expert on knife laws. Blade length is just a hair over 3" and it is not mechanically assisted. Actually I have used it on several deer (used to be my only "good knife") and never had a problem. I have a little saw that I use to split the pelvis/sternum.


spyderco shows that one under 3", you should be good. Looks like I'm getting a spyderco for xmas from the wife. I am way to excited about a knife lol.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

At work I carry a Spyderco Dragonfly Stainless. Durable as it gets and fits my hand perfectly. The leaf style blade has plenty of belly and seems to cut like a larger blade. It does everything from cutting packaging straps to serving as a backup paring knife for finer garde manger work.

Off the clock I carry a Benchmade 470 Emissary. Worth every penny and then some...


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Abolt said:


> spyderco shows that one under 3", you should be good. Looks like I'm getting a spyderco for xmas from the wife. I am way to excited about a knife lol.
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I love mine. I even lost it out on my hunting property during hunting season many years ago only to find it again about 7 months later. I had a ground blind I was using and went to tear it down to put up a box blind and found the knife buried in the leaves, grass and dirt. It had a little surface rust here and there. I sent it to Spyderco, told them what happened and they polished it all up, sharpened it and sent it back to me looking like new! I see no reason to look elsewhere for a pocket knife


----------



## Abolt (Mar 11, 2011)

Well my arm is twisted. Let the torch search begin!:lol:


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

One word. Benchmade.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I carry this model 585 (but with the 1/2 serrated blade) when I'm not wearing jeans. It's a little smaller than my model 672, but it still has the lighting fast assisted opener. I guess it was voted Knife of the Year in 2009 by the Shooting Industry.


----------

